# Mi monitor Lcd samsung 740n se Prende y se apaga al instante



## Bastianalejandro (Jul 12, 2012)

Quisiera que me ayuden con mi monitor samsung lcd 740n , lo abri, vi la placa y no tiene nada a la vista, REvise los condensadores y no tienen nada solo como una silicona blanca, pero no tienen ningun orificio, nisiquiera se ven inchados nada, Quisiera ver que me dicen, Saluddos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 12, 2012)

prueba  midiendo los capacitores de la fuente con un capacimetro ,que no estén hinchados no significa que funcionen bien ¡¡
bienvenido al foro ¡¡


----------



## nocta (Jul 12, 2012)

Podés subir fotos de la fuente de ambos lados?

Fijate en mis mensajes que yo puse a qué se puede deber el problema. Si sabés inglés, avisame que te paso una guía sobre esto.
Generalmente es por:

- Capacitores en mal estado (Por lo que salen, yo que vos los cambiaría.  No hace falta que estén hinchados o reventados para que funcionen mal)
- Mosfets abiertos
- Transformadores mal
- Lámparas quemadas o con el cable mal


----------



## tiago (Jul 13, 2012)

Revisa también los transistores que ponen en funcionamiento los trafos de los inversores, si hay alguno en corto, se protege la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## cites (Jul 14, 2012)

desime que tipo de ci tiene para mover los inverter hay un troco para forsar a prender las ccfl


----------



## tiago (Jul 14, 2012)

cites dijo:


> desime que tipo de ci tiene para mover los inverter hay un troco para forsar a prender las ccfl



No entiendo muy bien...

Los trafo de los inverter son atacados por transistores convencionales NPN o en algún caso tipo mosfet.

Yo me he hecho un probador de lámparas con el módulo de encendido de lámpara de un escanner en desuso. Con ese módulo puedo probar lámparas al margen de su circuito inversor.

Según el tamaño de la lámpara alimento el módulo con mas o menos tensión, 12 Volt suele ser siempre buena, a veces 14, a veces 10.

Saludos.


----------



## jonnathan1234 (Jul 15, 2012)

tienes problemas en los tubos de la pantalla puede que aya uno o mas qemados tienes que cambiarlos por tubos buenos eso es tu problema


----------



## richard alonso (Jun 15, 2013)

hola gente alguien tiene algun circuito para armar un probador de lamparas ccfl de lcd


----------



## blanko001 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ese modelo de monitor... Yo encontré que 1 lampara estaba ya averiada, reemplacé por un par nuevo, y nada... pero si utilizaba un juego de otro monitor idéntico todo funcionaba bién. Compré todas las lamparas nuevas "genericas" y problema!
Éste modelito es como muy exigente jejeje. En el foro debe haber un circuito posteado, recuerdo que utilizaban el inversor de un escáner modelo viejito.


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2013)

Evidentemente, lo mas cauto es comprobar la lámparas, aunque la avería mas común es que perezcan los drivers de los transformadores de alta tensión. 

richard alonso  Yo postee un probador de CCFL, pero no lo encuentro.
Saqué el circuito de alta tensión que encendia la lampara de un viejo escaner. Era un circuito como una caja de cerillas. Se alimentaba a 12 Volt, y por el otro lado sacaba la alta tensión.
Simplemente conectabas el tubo CCFL y se encendía.
También te puedes hacer uno con el inverter de un portátil, en Google tienes varios ejemplos.

Ten en cuenta el tamaño de las lámparas a probar cuando elijas el tipo de comprobador que vas a fabricar.

Ya he encontrado el Post

Saludos.


----------

